# Paph. philippinense var. laevigatum



## JPMC (Feb 29, 2012)

This is its second flush of bloom in 5 months. This is far more extensive than the single spike from last October. Small flowers, but I love the contrast between the light yellow of the lip and the rich mahogany of the petals.





[/IMG]


----------



## eggshells (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy Moly. That's a crazy plant. What is the cross?


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful! The plant looks exactly like a phili I have... But mine is not blooming..


----------



## JPMC (Feb 29, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Holy Moly. That's a crazy plant. What is the cross?



There's no cross listed. When I bought it over 10 years ago it was just called "Paph. phillippinense".


----------



## John M (Feb 29, 2012)

Really beautiful! Well bloomed.....congratulations!


----------



## Ruli (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Spaph (Feb 29, 2012)

Great growing!


----------



## emydura (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice. Beautifully grown plant.


----------



## Justin (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy WOWWW!!!! Really, really, really nice! 

Remember me if u ever divide it!


----------



## keithrs (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice looking plant....


----------



## Clark (Feb 29, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## billc (Feb 29, 2012)

I could only wish.

Bill


----------



## NYEric (Feb 29, 2012)

JPMC said:


> There's no cross listed. When I bought it over 10 years ago it was just called "Paph. phillippinense".



I guess he means "parentage?". It's very nice, I like the color contrasts also but its so big!! :evil:


----------



## Wendy (Feb 29, 2012)

Very nice! :clap:


----------



## Gilda (Feb 29, 2012)

I am showing my plant your plant and telling it to bloom or it's compost ! Well grown and a beauty !:clap::clap: What's your growing medium ? Care ?


----------



## JPMC (Feb 29, 2012)

Gilda said:


> I am showing my plant your plant and telling it to bloom or it's compost ! Well grown and a beauty !:clap::clap: What's your growing medium ? Care ?



I grow in large size fir bark. I give it "cattleya light" with a T5 light system. It gets temps that are ~85-90 F in day and ~70F at night in summer with winter about 10 degrees cooler. It gets fertilized "weakly weekly" with urea-free fertilizer at 125-150 ppm. It is kept moist at all times. The high light is very important.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 29, 2012)

Stunning plant! The color is awesome!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 29, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 29, 2012)

I love it! I want a piece when you divide it!!!:smitten:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 1, 2012)

Well on its way JP! It looks so much like the one I recently bloomed. I just love this *varity..laevigatum!*


----------



## Silvan (Mar 1, 2012)

Gorgeous! I think that I'll get one next spring.. 10 years, you say? Gulp...


----------

